# Reheating for 40



## smokeywray (Jun 24, 2008)

I plan on doing the cooking for my daughters 2nd B-day. We should have something like 28-34 adults and about 10 little ones... I'm taking on the duty of doing all the "cooking" (Meat and sides for main course). I know this is a smoking forum, but hopefully some of you can help me out... 

I'm gonna do a few butts for pulled pork. I plan on smoking them a couples days before the party and storing in the fridge. I read the sticky and I'm well learned on how to properly smoke a butt for pulled pork. Here's my question for the pork: After foiling and removing from the heat at 205-210 degrees, should I take them straight to a cooler and allow to rest for an hour or two? Longer? Or, should I leave wrapped and let rest at room temp? How long? When should I add to the fridge? Should I pull the pork before adding to the fridge? I won't add finishing sauce until the pork is reheated and ready to serve. This leads me to my next question: How should I reheat? Is the oven, set at 250, okay?

I'm also doing about 5 chickens. I'm not sure if I'm going to smoke the chickens or just beer can them and cook in the oven. I can cook these the day of the party if I do them in the oven. If I do cook prior to the day of the party, how should I store them and then reheat and still retain most of the moisture so that the chicken doesn't dry out?

Thanks for any help.


----------



## lcruzen (Jun 24, 2008)

I wouldn't pre cook the chix if you can get around it. I don't think they reheat very well IMO. The butts I'd go ahead and pull and bag. Reheat with finishing sauce covered in the oven @ 250. I've done it before and it worked well.


----------



## fatback joe (Jun 24, 2008)

I'll second that, pull and bag the pork and do the chicks the day of.


----------



## smokeywray (Jun 24, 2008)

Cool, thanks. Should I reheat the pulled pork in its own drippings? Or throw away the drippings?


----------



## pineywoods (Jun 24, 2008)

I agree try to do the chicken the day of I haven't found a good way to reheat chicken. As for the butts I would cooler them for a couple hours then pull like normal then let it cool a bit and stick in the fridge. Day of party pull it out mix with finishing sauce and put in a roaster pan covered with foil and put in the oven at 250*


----------



## fatback joe (Jun 24, 2008)

I like the drippings if they are defatted......otherwise it is a bit greasy for me.   Drippings mixed with some AJ or BBQ sauce works well also.  Anything to add a little moisture back in there........it doesn't take much though.


----------



## pineywoods (Jun 24, 2008)

Collect the drippings put in the fridge and when cold simply scrape of the fat from the top and add the juice part into either the finishing sauce or into the roasting pan


----------



## smokeywray (Jun 24, 2008)

Great info guys. Thanks for the help. Everything will be beautiful!


----------



## pineywoods (Jun 24, 2008)

Don't forget the Qview


----------



## smokeywray (Jun 24, 2008)

Definitely can't forget the Qview. The party'ss July 12th, I should have them the following monday.


----------

